# 93 Maxima GXE rough idle, misfire and stall



## ewaring (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and I'm wondering if you guys could help me out:

I have a 1993 Nisan Maxima GXE SOHC which is currently idling roughly, losing power, misfiring and eventually stalls. The car is not throwing a check engine light and it seems to get worse after the car reaches operating temperature. This is what I've already replaced:

-Catalytic converter
-All fuel injectors
-PVC valves
-fuel filter
-air filter
-Spark plugs/Wires
-Cleaned out the manifold with carb spray
-Tried using a can of Seafoam fuel additive.

As you can see I've been spending a lot of time/money/effort trying to get this car fixed. I've taken it to multiple mechanics but they keep telling me different causes. The consensus has been that the lack of a CEL makes it harder to diagnose the problem. I'm starting to suspect that it may be the Oxygen sensor but I'm just hesitant to spend any more money on this car to be let down.

Please help!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Fuel pressure check?
How does it run/idle when cold?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a bad mass air flow sensor by your description. As jdg mentions, checking the fuel pressure would be a good idea. I would still check for codes. You can do this via the red and green LED's on the side of the ECM. For the procedure, go to www.troublecodes.net/Nissan. Afterwards, try disconnecting the MAS and see how it runs. It will probably go into "fail safe mode," meaning that it won't go over 2500 RPM, but if it stops stalling and idling rough, you might have to "bite the bullet" and take a chance on replacing the MAS. Also, make sure the EGR valve is not sticking open. How's the distributor cap and rotor?


----------



## ewaring (Aug 9, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> Sounds like a bad mass air flow sensor by your description. As jdg mentions, checking the fuel pressure would be a good idea. I would still check for codes. You can do this via the red and green LED's on the side of the ECM. For the procedure, go to www.troublecodes.net/Nissan. Afterwards, try disconnecting the MAS and see how it runs. It will probably go into "fail safe mode," meaning that it won't go over 2500 RPM, but if it stops stalling and idling rough, you might have to "bite the bullet" and take a chance on replacing the MAS. Also, make sure the EGR valve is not sticking open. How's the distributor cap and rotor?


When the problem first started the car ran fine while it was cold and after about 10-15 minutes of driving it would start to get worse. However, now it starts to show signs within the first 5 minutes of driving. I had the distributor cap and rotor looked at already and those have checked out. I'll try checking the MAF and fuel pressure as you suggested. Is there a way to test the o2 sensor physically to see if that's the culprit?


----------



## ewaring (Aug 9, 2012)

I tested the MAF how you suggested and that did not solve the problem. Now I'm starting to lean more towards the o2 sensor.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

I have had similar problems with my old 91 maxima. It usually was the o2 sensor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ewaring said:


> Is there a way to test the o2 sensor physically to see if that's the culprit?


If you have an FSM, it's spelled out in full detail on how to test the O2 sensor. You can get an FSM from the following site:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals

This site offers a procedure for testing an O2 sensor:

Product & HowTo Info | | | TEST | AutoZone.com


----------



## ewaring (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok. So I've replaced the O2 sensor and the fuel pump in the car. Still no fix. Any other ideas guys?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things to try after engine is fully warmed up and giving you the rough running:
- Measure fuel pressure. The reading should be around 34 psi at idle.
- Check intake system vacuum using a vacuum gauge. The reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg.
- Check for a strong spark by pulling an ignition coil assembly from the rocker cover and laying it on rocker cover so that the spark plug base is grounded..


----------



## ewaring (Aug 9, 2012)

ewaring said:


> Ok. So I've replaced the O2 sensor and the fuel pump in the car. Still no fix. Any other ideas guys?
> 
> Thanks


I should probably add that my car is now no longer driveable. The other day It stalled out on me for good. I had to have the car towed back to my house.The car will still start, but now it shuts off after running for a few seconds at most.The only way I have been able to keep the engine running is to put the car in neutral and rev up the engine. Even then, it still feels like the car is having a hard time running and receiving gas.


----------



## ewaring (Aug 9, 2012)

*SOLVED*

So I finally caved an put my car in the shop. The culprit: A bad distributor. 

Thanks a lot for the help guys!

Eli


----------



## Sam1 (Jun 20, 2015)

ewaring said:


> So I finally caved an put my car in the shop. The culprit: A bad distributor.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help guys!
> 
> Eli


So you found a good shop. That seems hard to do. Where did you go? Also What happened to the distributor? Seems like my 92 GXE is about to die too. One shop said it was an injector as it was dumping fuel in one of the cylinders. Thanks for any reply. Really need help to save $.


----------



## Sam1 (Jun 20, 2015)

The 92 GXE I had roug idle and power loss with was not all the stuff I read about in this thread, albeit good helpful info... it turned out to be a fuel injector and a burnt valve. A compression check is never a bad idea.


----------

